# Dai Xin Yi Quan camp in Qi Xian.Shanxi (May)



## DAISHIXINYI (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi everyone. 

I am arranging another Dai Xin Yi Quan camp in Qi Xian/Shanxi in China, this coming May.

If anyone is interested, please feel free to contact me, Jon Dyer at daixinyi@gmail.com 

The camp programme right at this moment has not been verified, but will cater to the beginner to the advanced student. So far we have practitioners from Russia and New Zealand attending and welcome people from anywhere who want to train in orthodox Dai Xin Yi Quan. 

All classes will be taught by leading grand master, Yan Long Chang. GM Yan has practised solely this art for over 50 years, attaining a very high level and on top of that he is very humble and sincere. GM learnt from 2 masters in his life time, Yueh Gui Ning (live in disciple of Dai Kui) and also was the sole disciple of Wang Go'an. 

Any questions regarding anything in relation to the style, GM Yan or the training camp, please do not hesitate to ask. 

http://daixinyi.blogspot.com/ (this is my blog, has some basic over views of the style, interviews with GM Yan, pictures and also has a link to my you-tube page) 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DAIXINYI 

JB.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2008)

My first thought was Dai Xingyiquan!? 

But then I realized I am an idiot and you wrote Xin Yi Quan. 

I wish I could go but my wife would kill me if I try and train one more CMA style and try to go to Shanxi to do it. 

It sounds good though.

And again welcome to MT.


----------



## DAISHIXINYI (Jan 28, 2008)

You did read correctly first, I am talking about Dai Xin Yi Quan, full name being, Dai Shi Liu He Xin Yi Quan (Dai clan, 6 harmonies, emotion, intent style).

Anything anyone wants to know, please don't hesitate to ask.

Jon.

The closest to Dai Xin Yi Quan is a san ti based Dai style passed down from one of Dai Kui's students, I think he only had minimum exposure and then after moving out of Shanxi learnt Xing Yi Quan, so after a while combined them. 

JB.


----------



## Taijiman (Jan 29, 2008)

Is this something you guys do annually?


----------



## DAISHIXINYI (Feb 2, 2008)

Taijiman said:


> Is this something you guys do annually?



I am currently setting up a Dai Xin Yi Quan organisation, we have practitioners in New Zealand, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Russia and Qi Xian/Shanxi.

As for the training camps I am trying to hold them every 6 months and the course will run for around 10 to 14 days, though I can always work a deal if someone wants to only stay for a week, etc.

Any questions regarding the camp or training in the style, please email me, Jon Dyer (daixinyi@gmail.com)

JB.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 2, 2008)

What would you say the similarities are, if any, to Xingyiquan?

I have watched the clips and I do see a lot of similarities but I have never trained Xin Yi Quan and I am at best a novice at Xingyiquan?

Also do you ever have any plans of setting something like this up in Beijing or Hebei?


----------



## DAISHIXINYI (Feb 2, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> What would you say the similarities are, if any, to Xingyiquan?
> 
> I have watched the clips and I do see a lot of similarities but I have never trained Xin Yi Quan and I am at best a novice at Xingyiquan?
> 
> Also do you ever have any plans of setting something like this up in Beijing or Hebei?



Regarding the differences between Xing Yi Quan and Dai Xin Yi Quan, it is quite extensive, almost worth setting up a new thread, but I will list the major ones.

1. Dai style does not have emphasise on san ti (30/70) stance, they prefer to use hu bu zhuang (tiger stance), this stance is mistakingly thought to be a forward weighted stance, though actually the body weight is 50/50.

The main reason which comes to mind, is that in (hu bu) full rotation of the dan tian is possible, this is the thing which makes Dai Xin Yi Quan unique in reference to other internal arts. 

Go to read the section of Dai Xin Yi Quan at www.chinafromtheinside.com by Jarek Szymanski, he goes over a lot of good information regarding training methodology and also history of the style. Additionally you can read my blog www.daixinyi.blogspot.com

Regarding the setting up training centres in other parts of mainland China, we need time to train up people who are qualified to spread the art. Apart from GM, Yan Long Chang, there are a couple of us trying to promote the art in our respective countries where we live.

If you live in mainland China, I am sure I can organise my teacher to go there and teach if we meet a mutual agreement. Email me if you have any questions. daixinyi@gmail.com

JB


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 2, 2008)

DAISHIXINYI said:


> Regarding the differences between Xing Yi Quan and Dai Xin Yi Quan, it is quite extensive, almost worth setting up a new thread, but I will list the major ones.
> 
> 1. Dai style does not have emphasise on san ti (30/70) stance, they prefer to use hu bu zhuang (tiger stance), this stance is mistakingly thought to be a forward weighted stance, though actually the body weight is 50/50.
> 
> ...


 
Thank You, interesting stance difference, I had not noticed, I will have to watch the vids again.
 
And I will read the supplied links. And I do not live on mainland China, but when I am there next I will be in Beijing and/or Hebei, I have in-laws and relatives by marriage there.


----------

